# Creer un CD "système"



## tremendus (24 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous,
je voudrai creer un CD avec mon système dessus et aussi norton
afin de le rebooter avec et de pouvoir m'occuper du "gamin qui dort"
Mais ! j'ai réussi une seul fois, et aujourd'hui quand je le fais il ne 
reconnais pas le système sur le CD (en grisé dans démarrage)
Alors y a t il une manip' ou une façon de graver le CD
Merci d'av
@+


----------



## nikolo (24 Juillet 2003)

copie ton dossier Systeme dans Toast ( version 3 à 4)  , option données,
 purge le des elements inutiles (ext, plug in ...)

puis dans les options de toast , coche la case creer un CD demarrable, 
et voila tu auras un CD systeme sur lequel tu pourras demarrer

Sous Toast 5 Titanium, le fait de mettre un dossier systeme "valide" 
dans le menu creer un dossier de données , créee automatiquement 
un Cd démarrable (dixit l'aide toast du menu aide du syteme os 9),
 donc si ton systeme est grisé il doit être "corrompu" , essaye de le "nettoyer" avant
 peut être que cela marchera? qui sait?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> * Salut à tous,
> je voudrai creer un CD avec mon système dessus et aussi norton
> afin de le rebooter avec et de pouvoir m'occuper du "gamin qui dort" *



Dites moi si je me trompe mais il me semblait que les produits Norton étaient livrés sur un CD bootable.... Non?


----------



## nikolo (25 Juillet 2003)

Effectivement , mais ceci ressemble plus à une récup d'une version de façon plus ou moins honnéte et donc une volonté d'avoir un cd bootable avec norton dessus;

Qu'en pensez vous mon cher scherlock?


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2003)

Il faut arrêter de voir le mal partout!!!! Même si Norton est livré sur un CD Bootable, quand on veut mettre à jour la version de Norton présente sur le CD, on n'a pas d'autre choix que de recréer un nouveau CD bootable! (c'est la même chose avec tous les utilitaires de ce type: DiskWarrior, Drive 10 sous OS X, ...)


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> * Il faut arrêter de voir le mal partout!!!! Même si Norton est livré sur un CD Bootable, quand on veut mettre à jour la version de Norton présente sur le CD, on n'a pas d'autre choix que de recréer un nouveau CD bootable! (c'est la même chose avec tous les utilitaires de ce type: DiskWarrior, Drive 10 sous OS X, ...)   *



Bah dans ce cas (sous 9) il doit suffire de faire une image disque de l'original avec disc copy et de remplacer l'ancienne version de norton par la nouvelle sur l'image disque créée avant de la graver... Non?


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah dans ce cas (sous 9) il doit suffire de faire une image disque de l'original avec disc copy et de remplacer l'ancienne version de norton par la nouvelle sur l'image disque créée avant de la graver... Non?  *


Comme Norton installe des extensions dans le système, c'est plus simple de créer un CD en faisant glisser le dossier système de ton disque et le Dossier de Norton (en purgeant bien sur la plupart des trucs).


----------



## tremendus (29 Juillet 2003)

Re salut à tous,
et bien je galère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je prépare donc mon système avec les éléments
indispensables à Norton (petite vérif' dans -démarrage- oui ! il le voit
et le reconnais comme un système valide) je le grave sous Toast 4,
par contre je n'ai pas trouvé d'option "CD Bootable" et voilà...
ça marche toujours pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'avais fait la même manip' sur Toast 5.1.1 et pareil
Pourtant le premier que j'ai fait et qui fonctionne j'avais fait les mêmes
manip'
Alors là, je comprends plus...
J'ai besoin de vos lanternes surdimensionnées ! A l'aide,
merci d'av.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

Alors
Petite idée avec Toast 5 :
Tu vas dans le menu utilitaire &gt; Créer une partition temporaire (650 ou 700 Moi en fonctione de ton CD).
Une fois qu'elle est montée, tu copie tous les éléments qu'il faut dedans, puis tu vas dans la quatrième partie de la fenêtre ded toast (après "copie") et tu choisis "Volume Mac" dans le menu déroulant.

La tu sélectionne cette image disque (il faut donc qu'elle soit toujours montée) et tu coches les 2 premières cases (optimiser à la volée et démarrable).

Si ça fonctionne pas, ben on trouvera autre chose


----------



## Télémac (29 Juillet 2003)

dans le livre de toast titanium c'est parfaitement expliqué comment réaliser sous toast 5 un CD bootable

il faut maintenir une touche d'enfoncée en glissant le dossier système en même temps


----------



## tremendus (30 Juillet 2003)

Merci Dark Templar,
jusqu'à la dernière manip' pas de problème,
mais une fois l'image disque "jetée" dans Toast
je n'ai pas trouvé les cases à cocher citées.
Encore un ptit tuyau, et c'est bon
merci


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2003)

Pour sélectionner l'image disque, tu clique sur le bouton "sélectionner" dans la fenêtre de Toast au lieu de la faire glisser.
La une fenêtre s'ouvre avec la liste des volumes et tu peux cocher les cases.


----------



## tremendus (31 Juillet 2003)

OK ! merci
je tentes ça ce soir et je te tiens au courrant.
Tu connais "BootCD.dmg" pour OS X ? ça m'a l'air pas mal,
mais pour l'instant j'ai besoin de m'occuper de l'OS 9 avec Norton 6.
Le prob c'est que je tourne sur G4 bi 867 avec deux systèmes (config
d'avant fin 2003) mais j'ai bien besoin d'un vrai OS 9 pour tourner
en PAO, encore qqs mois et appli (tout sur OS X) et je ne booterai
plus que sur le "gros"
@+


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2003)

Oui je connais BootCD, je l'ai utilisé, sache quand-même que le démarrage sur un CD OS X se compte en dizaines de minutes  !


----------



## tremendus (5 Août 2003)

Télémac ? si tu pouvais me donner ton tuyau (la touche à maintenir)
pour faire un CD bootable, merci
DarkTemplar comme tu peux le constater je n'y arrive tjrs pas, je viens de
 buter trois cd et queudal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comment j'ai fait cette première fois (en plus sans complication)
le système est valide puisque dans démarrage il est vu et reconnu mais
une fois gravé c'est la zone...
Re aux secours,
merci


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Août 2003)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Télémac ? si tu pouvais me donner ton tuyau (la touche à maintenir) pour faire un CD bootable, merci (...)




Création d'un CD de démarrage
La réponse est en page 23 du manuel papier de Toast Titanium version 5
Salutations.


----------



## tremendus (6 Août 2003)

Super et merci Bernard,
j'essaie celà dés demain et je vous tiens au courant
@+


----------



## tremendus (7 Août 2003)

Bon et bien toujours pas, un CD de plus dead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là, je ne comprends plus rien, j'ai bien suivi la manip'
observé que dans "démarrage" le système était valide
est pourtant après gravage de nouveau le CD système en grisé.
Celà peut il venir de toast ou du système ?
Au fait pourquoi ton explication (encore merci) a été enlevé ?
on a pas le droit de se donner des tuyaux du genre là ?
Bon, je garde le moral car je finirai par l'avoir !
@+


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2003)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pourquoi ton explication (encore merci) a été enlevé ?
> on a pas le droit de se donner des tuyaux du genre là ?



Ben ca sous entend que tu n'as pas le manuel et que donc...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca sous entend que tu n'as pas le manuel et que donc...


Toast 5.2 était livré avec mon graveur, donc je l'ai payé, mais j'ai pas de manuel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus on trouve plusieurs explications dans l'aide de Toast donc éditer le message de Bernard53 n'était pas franchement une solution.


----------



## Télémac (8 Août 2003)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pourquoi ton explication (encore merci) a été enlevé ?
> on a pas le droit de se donner des tuyaux du genre là ?
> 
> @+


parce que c'était un copier/coller de l'aide que tu dois posséder et qui est placé sous copyright . Et macG peut avoir des pblms si des articles sont publiés  

par contre on peut donner des explications et des tuyaux certes et normalement la page 23 est très bien explicité (dans le manuel livré avec toast)


----------



## tremendus (8 Août 2003)

De toutes façons celà ne règle pas le problème
puisqu'avec l'aide de toast et les conseils de DarkTemplar
et ! en suivant la manip' celà ne donne rien de bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Petite question (et pas d'hypocrisie svp) vous achetez toutes
je dis bien toutes vos applications ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Petite question (et pas d'hypocrisie svp) vous achetez toutes
> je dis bien toutes vos applications ?


Non, j'attends les programmes gratos d'apple (comme pour FCe et Mac OS X) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'utilise pas mal de versions d'essai.


----------



## Télémac (10 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'attends les programmes gratos d'apple (comme pour FCe et Mac OS X)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu as tout faut toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai acheté FCE et Apple m'a offert le G5 Gratos avec


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Août 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté FCE et Apple m'a offert le G5 Gratos avec


Moi quand je dis G5, je parle des PowerMac à base de PPC 970, pas des Goupils G5 qui traînennt dans les casses.


----------



## Télémac (10 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> .................. pas des Goupils G5 qui traînennt dans les casses.



justement ce n'est pas les goupils G5 recyclés en  PowerMac à base de PPC 970,

à bon donc c'est moi qui a tout faut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry


----------



## tremendus (11 Août 2003)

Ça y'est Dark Templar (et les autres !)
je viens de chopper un PDF qui explique bien comment
mener la manip' pour faire ce sacré bootable CD !
Il est en anglais mais facilement compréhensible, avec
screen shot et tout et tout.
Si ça interesse qq'un ?!
@+


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Si ça interesse qq'un ?!


Moi j'arrive déjà à faire mes CD démarrables donc pas besoin


----------



## tremendus (11 Août 2003)

bé oui je sais bien DarkTemplar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est surtout pour les autres qui ont eut cette galère,
parceque moi aussi maintenant je suis le roi du bootable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'te bonheur !


----------



## DanMac (12 Août 2003)

Je crois pour ma part que l'on ne peut pas mettre le système de sa machine sur un CD bootable, mais un système que l'on trouve sur un autre CD bootable, tel que celui de l'installation de Mac OS (8.x, 9.x). En tout cas c'est ce que j'ai toujours fait avec Toast 4 ou 5.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

si, on peut, il faut juste faire gaffe je pense à désactiver la mémoire virtuelle, vider les documents, applications et serveurs récents ainsi que pas mal de préférences


----------



## nikolo (13 Août 2003)

Tremendous

tu devrais mettre en ligne le pdf que tu as trouvé , je pense que cela interressera quelqu'un et laisse parler ceux qui se "disent" ne pas en avoir besoin.


----------



## Télémac (13 Août 2003)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Tremendous
> 
> tu devrais mettre en ligne le pdf que tu as trouvé , je pense que cela interressera quelqu'un et laisse parler ceux qui se "disent" ne pas en avoir besoin.




A condition  que le lien pointe vers le site officiel du concepteur où de l'éditeur de Toast, sinon je vais être obligé de le supprimer alors que je n'aime pas faire cela.

merci pour votre compréhension et civisme


----------



## alan.a (13 Août 2003)

Pour faire simple, il me semble que boot cd est l'idéal.
Je ne suis pas trés doué avec le cambouis informatique et je n'ai eu aucun pb !!! 
tu choisis les applis que tu veux ajouter et hop c'est fait.
Par contre c'est vrai qu'un boot sur un cd os x , c'est long !!! 
Il m'a fallu 8 minutes je crois ...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire simple, il me semble que boot cd est l'idéal.
> Je ne suis pas trés doué avec le cambouis informatique et je n'ai eu aucun pb !!!
> tu choisis les applis que tu veux ajouter et hop c'est fait.
> Par contre c'est vrai qu'un boot sur un cd os x , c'est long !!!
> Il m'a fallu 8 minutes je crois ...



Vi c'est bien BootCD pour OS X mais là il cherchait a faire un CD bootable d'OS 9...
Ca marche aussi aussi pour classique BootCD


----------



## momsse (13 Août 2003)

Est ce que jaquar tourne bien sur ibook se 366  je veut dire est ce que les effets de genie ou autres effet lui fait mal ?


----------



## roro (14 Août 2003)

momsse a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que jaquar tourne bien sur ibook se 366  je veut dire est ce que les effets de genie ou autres effet lui fait mal ?



ça n'est ni le sujet, ni l'endroit pour cette question !
je t'invite à poser ta question dans le forum Mac OS X ou dans le forum PowerBook.


----------



## tremendus (14 Août 2003)

Et bien Télémac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que tu vas devoir faire ton travail
(je comprends tout à fait) mais ce PDF ne vient pas du site
officiel, je l'ai trouvé en fouillant internet...
Il m'est donc impossible de le mettre en ligne, je peux juste
l'envoyer par mail, mais vu la politique de ce site je comprends
que tu ne puisses faire autrement. 
sorry, merci de ta courtoisie
@+


----------

